# Adjustment for gear?



## rafe (Jul 31, 2013)

When my foward, reverse ,neutral lever is in neutral .....My 14 1/2 SB purrs quietly,when I put the lever down to engage the gear train it is not unusually loud but I have noticed that if when it is running if I lift on the lever just a little it quiets the first gear off it considerably and now I figured I'd ask if there is in fact a way to adjust it ..
there is a little play in the hole or the pin itself ....but it seems tighter in the other holes center and top....Again I don't think it's major ...but the gears are in very nice shape and noise could be wear...thanks.....


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't think your lathe has any adjustment for that.  You could check the bushings in the gears (where they ride on the shaft).  I'm not even sure they have bushings, but if not and there is slop you could always add one.  I had a logan that had adjustment. It was basically a set screw top and bottom to work as a stop for the lever.  You could make it engage tighter or looser.  I put synthetic open gear grease on the quadrant gears on my SB.  It's fast and easy and it really quiets the gears.  I wouldn't use it anywhere that chips would get stuck in it but it works well on the back end of the headstock.

Chuck


----------

